# African Giant Millipede update



## spydrhunter1 (Jan 3, 2008)

On March 25, 2007 I posted pictures of our female African Giant Millipede, Big Mama, who was 10 inches long at the time. Well the girl's has been putting on some size over the months. Here's some updated pics, the last one includes some pics of her current offspring.


----------



## kimjonga (Jan 4, 2008)

yo!

your millipede is very big!

,,,:clap: :clap: 

it is millipede that i will buy new pet!
i want millipede information

do you have many information?

kjonga@naver.com

would you give me millipede information?
this is my MSN^^

thank you^^

-kim jong a

I can't speak English;;
sorry;;


----------

